# AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Juni 2016)

*AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

					Auf der Computex hat Raijintek eine Komplett-"Wasserkühlung" gezeigt, die ohne eine Pumpe auskommt. Stattdessen soll die Kühlflüssigkeit nach dem Prinzip einer Heatpipe im Kreislauf zirkulieren, bloß dass der Hersteller mit flexiblen Schläuchen statt starren Rohren arbeitet. Im kommenden September soll die Lösung auf den Markt gebracht werden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

"Spezial" Flüssigkeit ? Mir fällt spontan nichts ungefährliches ein was bei 40°C in Dämpfe/Gas übergeht. 
Würde mich sehr interessieren. Ich hätte wohl eher mit Unterdruck gelöst.


----------



## darthbomber (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> "Spezial" Flüssigkeit ? Mir fällt spontan nichts ungefährliches ein was bei 40°C in Dämpfe/Gas übergeht.


Ich wüsste auch zu gern, welches Kältemittel die benutzen. Gut man könnte jetzt CoolPack wälzen und man findet auf jeden Fall was sinnvolles, was sogar noch vom Gesetzgeber erlaubt ist.
Ich würde spontan auf ein Kältemittelgemisch tippen, den Rest besorgt der Naturumlauf. Vom technischen Standpunkt her auf jeden Fall eine interessante Idee, da ja bei PC-Wasserkühlungen Zwangsumlaufkühlung Usus ist. 



> Ich hätte wohl eher mit Unterdruck gelöst.


Das dürfte konstruktiv interessant werden.
Rein vom physikalischen Standpunkt bin ich natürlich bei dir, bei Unterdruck kann man z.B. mit Wasser als Kältemittel arbeiten, aber dann müssen die Leitungen entsprechend ausgeführt sein, weil bei 40°C liegt der Druck im 2-Phasen-Gebiet bei 0,08bar(abs) für Wasser. Da müssen die Leitungen schon stabil sein, wenn sie dann noch 1bar(abs) Umgebungsdruck aushalten sollen.


----------



## orca113 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Sehr interessanter Artikel  Aber der Bastelspaß einer richtigen Wakü ist mir lieber. Obwohl ich diese Lösung hier gerne diversen Leuten empfehlen würde und sie sicher auch bei dem ein oder anderen verbauen würde.


----------



## maCque (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Steht doch im Artikel, dass die Siedetemperatur des Kühlmediums durch Unterdruck auf die Wünsche des Herstellers angepasst wurden.  Das eröffnet ne breitere Palette an Möglichkeiten, wobei das für den Normalen User eh uninteressant ist


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



maCque schrieb:


> Steht doch im Artikel, dass die Siedetemperatur des Kühlmediums durch Unterdruck auf die Wünsche des Herstellers angepasst wurden.  Das eröffnet ne breitere Palette an Möglichkeiten, wobei das für den Normalen User eh uninteressant ist



Das stand vorhin noch nicht da  
Wobei ich sagen muss ich habe es auf meinem Handy gelesen und da geht ab und an mal auch ne halbe Seite verloren... 

Aber ich freue mich auf das Produkt, mit entsprechender Umsetzung kann das wirklich was werden


----------



## metalstore (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

was mich aber interessieren würde: wie wird die "Spezial-Flüssigkeit" dazu bewegt, in die "richtige" Richtung zu fließen/dampfen, oder ist es extra so konstruiert, dass es in beiden Richtungen gleich ist?


----------



## Schori (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Sehr interessantes Konzept. Mich als Kälteanlagenbauer interessiert sowas um so mehr. 
Ich habe mir sogar dahingehend schon mal Gedanken gemacht, hätte wohl besser mehr nachgedacht und das Konzept verkauft.


----------



## BlauX (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



metalstore schrieb:


> was mich aber interessieren würde: wie wird die "Spezial-Flüssigkeit" dazu bewegt, in die "richtige" Richtung zu fließen/dampfen, oder ist es extra so konstruiert, dass es in beiden Richtungen gleich ist?



Verdampft und fließt Richtung Radiator und kondensiert zurück  zum Kühler. 
Je mehr Hitze abgeführt werden muss, desto effektiver ist die ganze Geschichte. Das geht soweit, dass man an das Limit der Lüfter kommt. Der Limitierende Faktor bei einem 240 Radiator sind die Lüfter gefolgt vom Radiator bzw. Kupfer. Die Flüssigkeit als letztes, man müsste nun wissen welche Flüssigkeit das nun genau ist, und wie die sich in dem System zusammensetzt, dann könnte man ausrechnen wie viel Energie diese aufnehmen kann und den Limit bestimmen.

Zu deiner Frage wie man die Flüssigkeit dazu bringt:  Man benötigt einen dickeren Schlauch, einer muss dünner als der andere sein.

Edit:

Bei dieser Art Kühlung ist die abzuführende wärme der Faktor der beeinflusst wie schnell diese abgeführt wird. Dreht man die Lüfter dann was auf, damit die Wärme vom Radiator schneller abgeführt wird, so wird der Prozess der Verdampfung/Kondensierung verlangsamt. 
Hat man dann son Hitzkopf von CPU drunter, fängt das Teil aber ruck zuck an zu nerven weil die Geräusche sind nicht ohne  ( Ne Wasserpfeife beschreibt das recht gut ) 

Heißt: Die Lautstärke die man wünscht (Lüfter) richtet sich dann am Ende danach, wie die Kühlleistung ist. So richtig schön leise bedeutet auch weniger Kühlleistung.


----------



## darthbomber (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



metalstore schrieb:


> was mich aber interessieren würde: wie wird die "Spezial-Flüssigkeit" dazu bewegt, in die "richtige" Richtung zu fließen/dampfen, oder ist es extra so konstruiert, dass es in beiden Richtungen gleich ist?


Das is garnicht so kompliziert. Die Schwerkraft des Kondensats und der thermische Auftrieb des Dampfs verursachen die Umlaufbewegung. Dementsprechend sollte der Radiator/Kondensator auch höher als der CPU-Kühler/Verdampfer liegen, damit das Kondensat durch seine eigene Gewichtskraft (in Fachkreisen auch geodätische Druckdifferenz genannt) wieder vom Kondensator zum Verdampfer fließt.

Kurzum: Das Medium verdampft auf dem CPU-Kühler, steigt durch die Wärme auf, fließt in den Radiator, kühlt sich da wieder ab, kondensiert und fließt in flüssiger Form wieder in den CPU-Kühler um dort wieder zu verdampfen. 
Im Prinzip ne Kältemaschine mit Naturumlauf.



> Bei dieser Art Kühlung ist die abzuführende wärme der Faktor der beeinflusst wie schnell diese abgeführt wird.
> Hat man dann son Hitzkopf von CPU drunter, fängt das Teil aber ruck zuck an zu nerven weil die Geräusche sind nicht ohne ( Ne Wasserpfeife beschreibt das recht gut )


Wer seinem Kühlschrank aufmerksam zuhört, kann da evtl. so ein leises gurgeln wahrnehmen. Dabei handelt es sich um das Kapillarrohr,  das als Drosselorgan dient. Das Geräusch entsteht durch die hohen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten in diesem Kapillarrohr.


----------



## metalstore (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

dass das so wie du beschrieben hast funktioniert, war mir ja klar, was mir unklar war, ist wie geregelt wird, dass die Flüssigkeit immer durch Schlauch A zum Radiator transportiert wird und über Schlauch B wieder zurück und sich das nicht mal ändert (es sei denn, es wäre egal wie rum)

aber BlauX (der Post direkt über deinem) hat das ja erklärt, wie das geregelt ist


----------



## BlauX (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Jupp. Hör ich Nachts. Das Geräusch hat die AiO auch. Für mich isse nix. Dann lieber Pumpe drosseln oder entkoppeln oder Dämpfungen verwenden.
Einzige vorteil für mich wäre: Hält fast ewig und skaliert mit der zu abführenden Komponente mit, braucht nur nen entsprechen Upgrade wegen Halterung.


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Wäre es da nicht interessanter, das ganze bei 50C° anzusetzen und den Radiator auf passive Kühlung auszulegen um z.B. eine AMD APU oder ein 24/7-System damit lautlos zu kühlen?


----------



## BlauX (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Radiator zu klein für und auch nicht dafür gemacht.
Oder meinst du, dass man es direkt als Produkt so auslegt um Passiven Betrieb zu ermöglichen?  
Bräuchte gänzlich andere Radiatoren, die auf freie Konvektion setzen. Und die kriegst du so nicht in einem Gehäuse unter. Wäre sogar kontraproduktiv, da Passive in Richtung der Schwerkraft montiert werden müssen ( Luftweg )

Sehr dick, sehr weite Lamellenabstände und einfach nur groß 
Und wenn du Aktive Radiatoren dazu zweckentfremden willst, brauchst du Platz. Schau dich mal bei TT-Mozart (70cm höhe) um und besorg Halterungen für Externe Befestigung, dürfte dann ca passen


----------



## Loc-Deu (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Was hat denn eigentlich Wasser für eine Temperatur in einen normalen Kreislauf?
Also jetzt nicht der CPU sondern direkt das Wasser wenn es aus dem CPU Kühler kommt.

Wenn es den Aggregat Zustand wechselt, dann beutet es das es Gasförmig wird. Das wiederum bedeutet, das Blasen entstehen und das bringt mich auf den Punkt, das das System zwar funktionieren könnte, aber der Radiator nicht ganz so gross sein düfte...


----------



## metalstore (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Da hier eine Flüssigkeit genommen wird, die bei 40°C verdampt, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Temperatur von Wasser in einem normalen Kreislauf (knapp?) unter dieser Marke liegt 
kommt halt drauf an, ich welchen Dimensionen das "kochen" funktioniert, wenn der Großteil sehr schnell verdampft (vgl. Wassertropfen auf heißem Stein, der Tropfen ist im Prinzip sofort "weg") und/(oder?) die Oberfläche, an der die Flüssigkeit vorbeiströmt ist so beschaffen, dass stattdessen viele kleine Blasen anstatt wenige große entstehen


----------



## Wincenty (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



Loc-Deu schrieb:


> Was hat denn eigentlich Wasser für eine Temperatur in einen normalen Kreislauf?
> Also jetzt nicht der CPU sondern direkt das Wasser wenn es aus dem CPU Kühler kommt.



Das kann ich dir jetzt so nicht sagen, aber ich kann dir sagen das bei meiner Wakü folgende Temps herrschen im Idle:

Kreislauf folgend aufgebaut: Pumpe -> Radiator -> CPU -> GPU1 -> GPU2 -> AGB -> Pumpe

Pumpe: 25,8°C -> CPU zwischen 26-30°C (Coretemp) -> GPU 1&2 27-28°C (MSI Afterbruner) -> Pumpe

Bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21°C, der Radiator wird von 4 120mm Lüfter "befeuert", leider ist im Moment mein Radiator ungünstig platziert und hat nicht genug Luftzirkulation, aber selbst wenn alles unter Vollast ist, war bei mir noch die die 45°C Wassertemperaturmarke erreicht (i5-4690K@4.0GHz, 2x GTX680)

Für genauere Werte müsste jemand hier sich melden der an mehreren Plätzen im System seine Temp überwacht, mir genügt es wenn die CPU und GPUs kalt bleiben und mein Zimmer erwärmt wird (im Winter natürlich - im Sommer würde ich lieber 15-18°C im Zimmer haben)


----------



## shootme55 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Ich stell mir gerade vor wie die bei Rajintek auf die Idee gekommen sind, die Kühlung zu bauen. 
Eines Tages war mal wieder der Kaffee von der Filtermaschine leer, der Azubi musste neuen machen und genau in dem Moment kam einer der Ingenieure auf Kaffee-Entzug vorbei und hat sich gedacht: Ja genau, machen wir eine Kaffeemaschine, die mit Prozessorabwärme betrieben wird, dann hätt jeder immer frischen Kaffee am Schreibtisch. 
So viel zum Thema Mammutpumpe 

Na hoffentlich hört sie sich dann nicht an wie meine Kaffeemaschine, sonst ist mir eine Wakü-Pumpe lieber.


----------



## BlauX (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Die sind wohl nicht in der Lage eine eigene Pumpe zu entwickeln die dabei nicht das Astek Patent verletzt. 
Also kamen die wohl auf die Idee: " Geht das auch ohne Pumpe?"   - naja dann hamse mit der richtigen Schlauchlänge und Dicke als auch Menge eines Kohlenwasserstoffs/Fluorchlorkohlenwasserstoff experimentiert und dabei kam dann wohl diese AiO zustande


----------



## The_Schroeder (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Das Ding wird doch wieder auslaufen und recycelt als Neuware verkauft


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Schade das Raijintek die Flüssigkeit nicht nennt, ist zwar toll wenn sie bei nur 40°C schon verdampft, aber das muss nicht heissen das sie auch gut die Wärme abliefern kann. Weil 40°C sind schon sehr tief und wenn die CPU 70°C dann muss der Radiator und die Lüfter aber schon sehr stark sein um die Flüssigkeit 30°C herunterzukühlen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xj_DFsMu9XA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## o2r_raptor (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Schade das Raijintek die Flüssigkeit nicht nennt, ist zwar toll wenn sie bei nur 40°C schon verdampft, aber das muss nicht heissen das sie auch gut die Wärme abliefern kann. Weil 40°C sind schon sehr tief und wenn die CPU 70°C dann muss der Radiator und die Lüfter aber schon sehr stark sein um die Flüssigkeit 30°C herunterzukühlen.



Naja die kochen auch nur mit WASSER. Wie geschrieben wird, soll das Teil im Vakuum produziert werden. Durch das Vakuum hat Wasser einen deutlich niedrigeren Siedepunkt. 

Was ich mich halt frage ist wenn ich im Sommer meine lauschigen 30 Grad in der Wohnung habe dann kocht doch irgendwann einfach das ganze System...


----------



## S-H-d-o-w-Master (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Schade das Raijintek die Flüssigkeit nicht nennt, ist zwar toll wenn sie bei nur 40°C schon verdampft, aber das muss nicht heissen das sie auch gut die Wärme abliefern kann. Weil 40°C sind schon sehr tief und wenn die CPU 70°C dann muss der Radiator und die Lüfter aber schon sehr stark sein um die Flüssigkeit 30°C herunterzukühlen.



Such mal nach 3M™ Novec™ 7000 High-Tech Flüssigkeit das müsste so ungefär hinkommen.
Es wird aber bestimmt eine Novec Flüssigkeit sein wird immerhin auch für Server genutzt in das Zeug kannst deine komplette Hardware reinlegen ist nicht leitend und hat weitere intressante Eigenschaften (Wärmeleitfähigkeit, Oberflächenspannung.....)
Hab auch schon überlegt damit meinen PC zu kühlen, hab bei der Arbeit halt auch mit Novec 1230 zu tun.


----------



## Jooschka (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



> Bei All-in-One-Lösungen ist das problematisch, da sich die Pumpen nicht zufriedenstellend entkoppeln lassen.


Ich frage mich da immer, warum man dafür nicht den mehr als ausreichenden Platz über der Kühlerplatte nutzt... und stattdessen die Pumpe in diesen Block setzt. 
Die Kühlerplatte mit Pumpe selbst wie ein Shoggy-Sandwich aufzubauen wäre technisch kein Problem, und Platz gibt es dort in der Regel mehr als genug, solange keine Raiser-Karte oder ähnliches verbaut wird, ist die GraKa eh höher...
In etwa so...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Naja erstens boomen die AiOs vor allem in den USA, die juckt es nicht ob es dröhnt oder nicht. Da gelten leise PCs sogar als langsam  Zweitens wollen die Leute es so stylisch und flach wie möglich, sieht man ja auch an dem Gemaule bzgl der Eisbaer Optik.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



metalstore schrieb:


> dass das so wie du beschrieben hast funktioniert, war mir ja klar, was mir unklar war, ist wie geregelt wird, dass die Flüssigkeit immer durch Schlauch A zum Radiator transportiert wird und über Schlauch B wieder zurück und sich das nicht mal ändert (es sei denn, es wäre egal wie rum)
> 
> aber BlauX (der Post direkt über deinem) hat das ja erklärt, wie das geregelt ist



Die Fließrichtung kann entweder durch die Schwerkraft oder durch die Innendurchmesser der Schläuche vorgegeben werden. Ist ein Schlauch so eng, dass er durch die Oberflächenspannung der Flüssigkeit komplett verschlossen wird, können Gasblasen kaum dort eindringen und nehmen den anderen Weg. Alternativ nutzt man bei der Montage einfach aus, dass die Gasblasen im Kühler "nach oben" steigen. Ist erst einmal ein Anfang gemacht, stabilisieren sich solche Systeme von selbst, denn das abströmende Medium zieht frische Flüssigkeit in den Kühler und lenkt so weitere Gasblasen in den Auslass.




MetallSimon schrieb:


> Wäre es da nicht interessanter, das ganze bei 50C° anzusetzen und den Radiator auf passive Kühlung auszulegen um z.B. eine AMD APU oder ein 24/7-System damit lautlos zu kühlen?



Mit steigender Temperatur steigt auch der Druck in einer Heatpipe und damit der Siedepunkt. Den optimalen Arbeitspunkt zu finden ist eine der Herausforderungen bei der Entwicklung einer Heatpipe. Für passiven Betrieb ist die Kühlung laut Raijintek jedenfalls nicht ausgelegt, aber in Anbetracht des 2×120-mm-Radiators sehe ich trotzdem Potential bis in die 40-50-W-Klasse.




Loc-Deu schrieb:


> Was hat denn eigentlich Wasser für eine Temperatur in einen normalen Kreislauf?
> Also jetzt nicht der CPU sondern direkt das Wasser wenn es aus dem CPU Kühler kommt.
> 
> Wenn es den Aggregat Zustand wechselt, dann beutet es das es Gasförmig wird. Das wiederum bedeutet, das Blasen entstehen und das bringt mich auf den Punkt, das das System zwar funktionieren könnte, aber der Radiator nicht ganz so gross sein düfte...



Heimanwender arbeiten bei modularen Wasserkühlungen meist mit 30 bis 40 °C. Im Serverbereich gibt es auch Warmwasserlösungen mit teilweise deutlich über 60 °C. Das sorgt zwar für entsprechend heißere Chips, ermöglicht aber eine Nutzung des Warmwasser zur Gebäudeheizung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Noch eine Aufnahme:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqFLykiWbu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Info zur Kühlerstruktur:



> Die kupferne Bodenplatte unterscheidet sich deutlich von der einer  Wasserkühlung: Statt eines Düsen- oder Kanalkühlers verwendet Raijintek  eine Lösung mit Noppen, da die Flüssigkeit möglichst schnell verdampfen  soll. Der Radiator muss sich höher oder zumindest auf gleicher Ebene  befinden, damit Raijinteks System funktioniert. Der Hersteller plant,  die Flüssigkeitskühlung mit 120-, 240-, 280- und 360-mm-Radiatoren  auszuliefern.



Heatpipe-Prinzip: Raijinteks Flussigkeitskuhlung arbeitet ohne aktive Pumpe - Golem.de


----------



## chischko (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



Loc-Deu schrieb:


> Was hat denn eigentlich Wasser für eine Temperatur in einen normalen Kreislauf?
> Also jetzt nicht der CPU sondern direkt das Wasser wenn es aus dem CPU Kühler kommt.


Aufbau: AGB->Pumpe->Aquaero->RAM->CPU->Mainboard->480er Radi-> 1080er Radi-> GPU->AGB
Messpunkte: MoRa Inlet, Mora Outlet und Outlet Mainboard. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass die SpaWas des Mainboards nur einen minimalen Anteil zur Temperaturerhöhung haben übertrage ich das mal 1:1 auf die CPU Outlettemperatur. Die beträgt unter künstlicher Vollllast bei Prime95 (small FFTs) etwa 3K über dem Outlet des MoRa (und da ist das das Wasser ja noch durch beide Radis geflossen) 
In anderen Worten: Die CPU hat kaum einen Beitrag verglichen zur GPU zur Erhöhung der Wassertemperatur. die GPU hat da einen wesentlich höheren Beitrag (ca. 50W vs. 300W bei mir)

Edit: 
Unter künstlich hoher Last unter Prime und Furmark ende ich bei ca. 40° C Wassertemp bei ca. 22-23°C Raumtemp, wo es sich dann auch langsam einpendelt. Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Amigo (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Sehr interessant! Leider nicht modular wie die Triton, aber hoffentlich dafür mit weniger Kinderkrankheiten...


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Aller guten Dinge sind drei - in einem Interview mit Toni von Raijintek gibt es zur Demonstration weiter Infos zur Kühlleistung, Preis, Garantie, Release und Abhängigkeit der Kühlleistung von der Wärmequelle (ab 0:35min wirds verständlich):






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KOhHseykmik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Also wenn das mit dem Preis und der Kühlleistung hinkommt und Raijintek bei der Materialqualität nicht wieder einen Bock schießt, wird der AiO-Markt ziemlich aufgemischt.


----------



## Nighthunter (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Das hat so ein bißchen was von einer Schwerkraft Heizung. Das Prinzip wurde früher in alten Häuser verwendet. Da kam dann keine Pumpe zum Einsatz.
Vielleicht sind die ja auch dadurch, darauf gekommen. Wer weiß


----------



## |L1n3 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



darthbomber schrieb:


> Ich wüsste auch zu gern, welches Kältemittel die benutzen. Gut man könnte jetzt CoolPack wälzen und man findet auf jeden Fall was sinnvolles, was sogar noch vom Gesetzgeber erlaubt ist.
> Ich würde spontan auf ein Kältemittelgemisch tippen, den Rest besorgt der Naturumlauf. Vom technischen Standpunkt her auf jeden Fall eine interessante Idee, da ja bei PC-Wasserkühlungen Zwangsumlaufkühlung Usus ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Also so wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab, ist das System (Teil-)Evakuiert. Also es herrscht Druck unter Umgebungsdruck. Da von einem "speziellen" Kältemittel die Rede ist, kann es kein normales Wasser sein, was wie du sagst natürlich ein mögliches Kältemittel für diese Situation ist. Evtl. heisst "Speziell" hier auch nur, dass Wasser mit irgendwelchen Zusätzen o.ä. ist, obwohl wenn diese nicht in einer Verbindung vorliegen, würden sich ja Wasser und Zusätze beim verdampfen trennen. Kann natürlich auch eine Flüssigkeit sein, die unter normal Druck schon unter 100 °C verdampft, Glycerin oder so, damit wäre dann auch das nötige Vakuum im System geringer um auf die 40°C Verdampfungstemperatur zu kommen.

Egal was es ist, ich denke mal nicht, dass es sich um ein "echtes" Kältemittel wie man es aus Kältemaschienen kennt (also z.b. alle FKW-Mittel R134a, R410a oder ähnliche), drinne ist. Das wäre wie du schon bemerkt hast problematisch. 
Ich vermute mal stark auf ein ungiftiges, natürliches "Kältemittel", natürlich ist es dann wohl eins, dessen Enthalpie nicht besonders hoch sein kann, sonst könnten wir das ja in allen Kühlschränken verwenden und die Kältemittel-Thematik wäre vom Tisch .
 Apropo Kühlschränke: Hier geht man ja auch weg von FKW-Gase hin (oder eher wieder zurück) zu KW (=Kohlenwasserstoffe). Z.b. Propan (R290, ja!!) oder Iso-Butan (R600a), diese sind aber natürlich brennbar und haben in so einem Fertigteil für den Selbsteinbau garantiert nichts verloren.


Andererseits will ich das Teil nicht schlechtreden! Wenn die das ja getestet haben mit 300W Belastung, dann scheint es ja ganz brauchbar zu sein. Allerdings wäre dann natürlich zu wissen, unter welchen Umgebungsbedingungen der Test ablief. Bei 5°C Raumtemperatur ist das ja z.b. nichtmehr schwer, das schafft dann auch ein alter 80 mm Luftquirl


----------



## toniostarcevic (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Bei unter 40 Grad wechselt die Flüssigkeit also wieder in den flüssigen Zustand. Und wenn der Kondensator aber nun 40 Grad oder mehr hat? Das System würde nicht mehr funktionieren. Für eine Raumtemperatur von über 40 Grad im Sommer ist, je nach Gebiet, nicht mal ein Dachgeschoss nötig. 
Einem vernunftbegabten Lebewesen wäre dies sofort klar gewesen und es hätte sich für eine Flüssigkeit entschieden, die ab 50 oder 60 Grad den Aggregatzustand wechselt.


----------



## chischko (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



toniostarcevic schrieb:


> Bei unter 40 Grad wechselt die Flüssigkeit also wieder in den flüssigen Zustand. Und wenn der Kondensator aber nun 40 Grad oder mehr hat? Das System würde nicht mehr funktionieren. Für eine Raumtemperatur von über 40 Grad im Sommer ist, je nach Gebiet, nicht mal ein Dachgeschoss nötig.
> Einem vernunftbegabten Lebewesen wäre dies sofort klar gewesen und es hätte sich für eine Flüssigkeit entschieden, die ab 50 oder 60 Grad den Aggregatzustand wechselt.



Naaa weiß nich. Glaube schon, dass sie das bedacht haben und es das eine gewisse Trägheit gibt o.Ä. (sorry bin was das anbelangt echt nicht vom Fach), aber gibt es nicht auch Stoffe, die geeignet wären das zu erfüllen? Ich mein 40° C Raumtemperatur sind schon viel aber andererseits wenn eiiner im Wintergarften zockt und es einfach gern heiß hat ist das mal im Bereich des Möglichen und dann würde ich gerne die Funktionsweise gesichert wissen, wenn ich mir so nen Ding einbaue...


----------



## The_Schroeder (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



Amigo schrieb:


> Sehr interessant! Leider nicht modular wie die Triton, aber hoffentlich dafür mit weniger Kinderkrankheiten...


Es ist ein Rajintek Produkt, das waren keine Kinderkrankheiten. das waren Features 
Ok vllt wurde auch der halbfertige Prototyp voreilig auf den Markt geworfen 


BTT: Prinzip ist cool, aber ich zweifel an der Qualität


----------



## MiChaRiot (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant... auch wenn ich meine modulare WaKü um nichts in der Welt eintauschen würde.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



toniostarcevic schrieb:


> Bei unter 40 Grad wechselt die Flüssigkeit also wieder in den flüssigen Zustand. Und wenn der Kondensator aber nun 40 Grad oder mehr hat? Das System würde nicht mehr funktionieren. Für eine Raumtemperatur von über 40 Grad im Sommer ist, je nach Gebiet, nicht mal ein Dachgeschoss nötig.
> Einem vernunftbegabten Lebewesen wäre dies sofort klar gewesen und es hätte sich für eine Flüssigkeit entschieden, die ab 50 oder 60 Grad den Aggregatzustand wechselt.



Siehe oben:
Wenn durch das Verdampfen der Druck im System steigt, steigt auch die Siedetemperatur. Die Wärmeleitung in einem Heatpipe-System bricht erst zusammen, wenn die gesamte Flüssigkeit verdampft und das Wärme aufnehmende Ende "trocken" ist.


----------



## Chimera (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Mal ne Frage, falls da jemand schon ne "Ahnung" hat: im Vid sieht man ja so schöne Blasen steigen, das erinnert mich an... nen Whirlpool. Ich frag mich gerade, ob man nicht ein blubbern von den Blasen hören wird (erinnert doch stark an meine alte Lavalampe in den 90er, die blubberte auch so toll). Leider an ner Messe kaum rauszuhören, dank dem ganzen Lärm drumherum, aber in ner stillen Wohnung...


----------



## chischko (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



Chimera schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, falls da jemand schon ne "Ahnung" hat: im Vid sieht man ja so schöne Blasen steigen, das erinnert mich an... nen Whirlpool. Ich frag mich gerade, ob man nicht ein blubbern von den Blasen hören wird (erinnert doch stark an meine alte Lavalampe in den 90er, die blubberte auch so toll). Leider an ner Messe kaum rauszuhören, dank dem ganzen Lärm drumherum, aber in ner stillen Wohnung...



"Ahnung" hab ich nich aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das vergleichsweise nervig und wahrnehmbar sein wird.


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

in einer normalen Wakü, AiO hört man ja jedes Bläschen...


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



Chimera schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, falls da jemand schon ne "Ahnung" hat: im Vid sieht man ja so schöne Blasen steigen, das erinnert mich an... nen Whirlpool. Ich frag mich gerade, ob man nicht ein blubbern von den Blasen hören wird (erinnert doch stark an meine alte Lavalampe in den 90er, die blubberte auch so toll). Leider an ner Messe kaum rauszuhören, dank dem ganzen Lärm drumherum, aber in ner stillen Wohnung...



Das leise Eingießen des Wassers hört man trotz der Umgebungsgeräusche ...

Raijintek Shows Pumpless AIO Water Cooling Solution @ Computex 2016 - YouTube

... es gibt allerdings keine Blubbergeräusche:

Raijintek Shows Pumpless AIO Water Cooling Solution @ Computex 2016 - YouTube

--> deutlicher Fortschritt gegenüber bisherigen AiO-Waküs und auch leiser als eine D5, Eheim 1046 und LaingDDC.


----------



## AndreasDerSinclair (29. März 2017)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Hab mal eine relative crassy Idee, bei Externer WaKü, wenn man nun 5 bis 7 Meter tief in erde ein relativ großen Ausgleichsbehälter  buddeln wuerde,mit ein Volumen von 100 bis 250 Liter Denteliertes Wasser, in der Tiefe herrschen 7 bis max. 14 Grad je nach Jahreszeit und dann eine niedrig Energie Umwälzpumpe die haben 3 Watt  (30 bis max. 45 Kwh im Jahr je nach Dauerbetrieb oder nicht) installiert wär es doch ober geniale WaKü. Gleiches könnte man auch mit erreichen, wenn man ein sehr langen Wasserschlauch (2 x 50 M) verbudelt  der Tiefe oder auch in ein Brunnen reingleiten lässt…Wenn nun die Umwälzpumpe 5000  Liter Umwälzt in der Stunde, da wär doch sehr hohe Kühlung und ausreichend Fett GPU CPU RAM drin.. 
Schade dass  man auch nicht eine Art Umspülung der Wasserleitung Stadtwerke realisieren könnte. Also deren Hauptleitung ist  nur 6 Meter weit weg. Das Wasser ist da  in Herbst  Winter um 6 bis 8 Grad und im Sommer auch  unter 10 Grad… xD
Also Hauptwasserleitung 2 Wasseruhren eine zur Wohnung ist vorhanden und zurück in Hauptleitung brauchte man wieder eine 2 Uhr mit eine Umwälzpumpe zurück  zur Hauptleitung 
Hm ich spreche mal mit meinen Stadtwerken, ob das gehen würde   xD


----------



## chischko (29. März 2017)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



AndreasDerSinclair schrieb:


> Hab mal eine relative crassy Idee, bei Externer WaKü, wenn man nun 5 bis 7 Meter tief in erde ein relativ großen Ausgleichsbehälter  buddeln wuerde,mit ein Volumen von 100 bis 250 Liter Denteliertes Wasser, in der Tiefe herrschen 7 bis max. 14 Grad je nach Jahreszeit und dann eine niedrig Energie Umwälzpumpe die haben 3 Watt  (30 bis max. 45 Kwh im Jahr je nach Dauerbetrieb oder nicht) installiert wär es doch ober geniale WaKü. Gleiches könnte man auch mit erreichen, wenn man ein sehr langen Wasserschlauch (2 x 50 M) verbudelt  der Tiefe oder auch in ein Brunnen reingleiten lässt…Wenn nun die Umwälzpumpe 5000  Liter Umwälzt in der Stunde, da wär doch sehr hohe Kühlung und ausreichend Fett GPU CPU RAM drin..
> Schade dass  man auch nicht eine Art Umspülung der Wasserleitung Stadtwerke realisieren könnte. Also deren Hauptleitung ist  nur 6 Meter weit weg. Das Wasser ist da  in Herbst  Winter um 6 bis 8 Grad und im Sommer auch  unter 10 Grad… xD
> Also Hauptwasserleitung 2 Wasseruhren eine zur Wohnung ist vorhanden und zurück in Hauptleitung brauchte man wieder eine 2 Uhr mit eine Umwälzpumpe zurück  zur Hauptleitung
> Hm ich spreche mal mit meinen Stadtwerken, ob das gehen würde   xD



Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll diese Absurdität als solche zu entlarven: 
- Großer Tank in der Erde: Viel Spaß wenn mal was das Wasser anfängt zu stinken bzw. sich was darin einnistet in Form von Bakterien etc. ... So nen großes Loch zu buddeln um WAS damit zu gewinnen? Radis einsparen? Glaub das Loch und der große Tank kosten ETWAS mehr!^^
- 5000L/h durch nen 16/10er Schlauch presse...  oder durch die feinen Strukturen der Kühlkörper 
- Umspülung: Klar geht das! Lass einfach deinen Wasserhahn im Gegenstromprinzip laufen und fertig. Teuer aber effektiv... nicht effizient aber effektiv
- Diese Gedanke mit den 2 Wasseruhren etc. ... Ne dem würdige ich keinen Kommentar!


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. März 2019)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Noch eine Aufnahme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Erster Praxistest, bei dem die Kühlleistung und das Testsystem angegeben sind:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RXNAbVi1j6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. März 2019)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Ich bin ja nicht gerade für Optimismus bekannt, aber das liegt meilenweit selbst unter meinen Erwartungen, selbst wenn man die Montagefehler mit einberechnet. (Radiator-Orientierung gar nicht berücksichtigt)


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. März 2019)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Ab 12:13 min macht er beim Aufbau eigentlich alles wie vom Hersteller vorgesehen. Die >95°C bei 1,04V und 3,8GHz sind aber bescheiden. Der8auer aka Roman wollte seine Lösung eigentlich auch Ende 2018 präsentieren.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. März 2019)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*

Danke für die relevante Stelle, ich kann diesen Kasper nicht ertragen, die affektierten Grimassen, urgh.
Schade, dass die Ergebnisse so bescheiden ausfallen, das wäre dann etwas viel Kompromiss


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. März 2019)

*AW: AiO-"Wasserkühlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Wakü wie eine Heatpipe auf*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ab 12:13 min macht er beim Aufbau eigentlich alles wie vom Hersteller vorgesehen. Die >95°C bei 1,04V und 3,8GHz sind aber bescheiden. Der8auer aka Roman wollte seine Lösung eigentlich auch Ende 2018 präsentieren.



Er hat weiterhin Rückfluss auch auf der warmen Seite des Kreisluafes und hält den Radiator immer wieder so, dass sich Flüssigkeit im kühlen Ende sammelt. Wenn man heiße *und kalte Seite so positioniert, dass Flüssigkeit und Gas sich von allein in die richtige Richtung orientieren, sollte die Leistung einer Loop-Heatpipe noch weiter steigen. Ideal wäre, wenn man gleich einen crossflow-Radiator oder ein intern mehrlagig aufgebautes Modell nimmt (Watercool HTSF, Hardwarelabs Extreme-Modelle). Aber selbst das würde dürfte nicht die circa 10-20 K bringen, die zu konkurrenzfähiger Leistung noch fehlen.*


----------

